# What's happening with the BR V1-92. Is no-one buying it?



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

Just discovered this watch, and am quickly falling in love with the blue steel version. But after doing a bit of searching around, I just can't see much buzz about it, wrist shots etc.

I thought it'd be mad popular given it's officer-chic styling, price point and thinness.

Is it not as nice in real life, or are there better alternatives to it that I just haven't discovered yet? Also is the dial really as disco looking as this Mr Porter shot? Would prefer a more subdued blue, think it'd suit the style of watch better.

https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens...85mm-steel-and-leather-watch/3983529957846150


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Vanderlust said:


> Just discovered this watch, and am quickly falling in love with the blue steel version. But after doing a bit of searching around, I just can't see much buzz about it, wrist shots etc.
> 
> I thought it'd be mad popular given it's officer-chic styling, price point and thinness.
> 
> ...


I could think of a couple of possible reasons (up for debate):
1. Collectors or buyers would buy what is iconic or popular in that particular brand (herd mentality) like the RO for AP, reverso for JLC and the square for BR
2. The BRV1 did not get as much exposure as the other timepieces like the BR03, BR05 and even the BRV2 collection in ads or media
3. Current trend is in integrated bracelet models hence the release from multiple brands in this category (overshadowing the BRV1 even more so)

Therefore, i would say that buy what you love and not worry about what anyone else thinks. I've seen it in person and i would say that the dial has a nice blue sunburst that wouldnt describe as disco.


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

@ Shane, yes you know thinking about it that it does make sense. I guess if people want a Bell & Ross, they want an iconic square piece usually. Lots of other brands people would gravitate to if they're looking for something more paired back. Looks like B&R really nailed this style though. Have it coming tomorrow so will see how it is in person.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Vanderlust said:


> Just discovered this watch, and am quickly falling in love with the blue steel version. But after doing a bit of searching around, I just can't see much buzz about it, wrist shots etc.
> 
> I thought it'd be mad popular given it's officer-chic styling, price point and thinness.
> 
> ...


You're searching in the wrong language. Search in French or Italian and you'll find it's very popular! The Anglosphere is only into Rolex, AP, anything iconic, etc.


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> You're searching in the wrong language. Search in French or Italian and you'll find it's very popular! The Anglosphere is only into Rolex, AP, anything iconic, etc.


Didn't even consider that, my search has been really narrow come to think of it!

Got a call earlier to say the watch is being ordered in so won't have my hands on it until mid next week now. So reckon I'll do more digging his weekend. Just super interested in seeing it in the wild, some watches look great in cases, or even on narrow framed wrist shots, but not really that great worn with outfits. Hoping this piece is easy to wear and not an oddity in person.


----------



## fliegenbock (Nov 7, 2006)

I really like it. But why did they give it a snap-on caseback? That's a mark against it at the pricepoint, IMHO.


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

Yeah I wonder what the reasoning is behind that. Maybe it's purely aesthetic in keeping with the vintage styling. I can appreciate that. If it was purely a cost choice then I'd be less pleased. I wouldn't be tinkering with it anyway so won't affect me. Or so I think now. I tend to learn to do things myself instead of paying for them, like with bicycles for example.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Vanderlust said:


> Didn't even consider that, my search has been really narrow come to think of it!
> 
> Got a call earlier to say the watch is being ordered in so won't have my hands on it until mid next week now. So reckon I'll do more digging his weekend. Just super interested in seeing it in the wild, some watches look great in cases, or even on narrow framed wrist shots, but not really that great worn with outfits. Hoping this piece is easy to wear and not an oddity in person.


It's about as classical as mid-century watch design gets. Nothing about it is odd; the proportions, build and finish, all sober and entirely conventional. I assume you bought it because you like the colour blue!


----------



## Vanderlust (Jan 10, 2020)

I was looking for a vintage watch originally but was put off by servicing costs so got a bit led astray and ended up trying more modern pieces. Later when I saw the V1 it just struck me as exactly what I'd been after. I'm unsure about the blue, in some photos it looks dark and muted, in others it looks bright blue. I'm thinking the bright blue is only when light hits it (hence the sun burst colour naming) and it's not like that in regular lighting conditions. Think it would totally ruin the watch if it was beaming that bright blue all the time.

Might go for the black faced version and put a brown strap on it if they've done something a bit OTT with the dial colour.

I do tend to like blue faced watches with brown straps - IWC Mark XVIII for example. Nice and casual looking. Can wear a £0000 watch around regular folk without offending. Stealth wealth and all that.

Compare

This look perfect. Totally nailed the classic officer-chic styling:









This looks a bit flamboyant:

View attachment 14831521


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

It’s a very handsome and versatile watch. Damned near perfect dimensions. And the date is executed very well - the matching background color and vertical type. The only argument against it would be that it may be too run-of-the-mill when it comes to pedigree, movement, etc - but that is reflected in the price.

Edit: Speaking of the date, it would have been great for them to align it with the “automatic” text. But furthermore, they could have played with it even more. I know the ampersand is part of their branding, but they could have put the date in the circle between Bell and Ross and worked the ampersand in below “automatic” - printed, applied, embossed or debossed. It would have been interesting to see them play around with that.


----------



## iVAMP (Oct 29, 2016)

I discovered last year the V1-92 line from B&R and I must say that I felt in lovd with the blue dial model and thd Bellytanker one.

I consider that a blue strap tapered to 16mm would have been better option than the OEM brown. Even a Miltat milanese could be a good option.

Finally, I must admit that, appart from the worn&wound review I barely have found any information about the blue model.

I attach photos from internet.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I quite like it, but if that's the way I was going, I would probably end up with another Sinn 556A (black dial) instead.

I actually tried one on at an AD and it is an excellent watch which oozes quality... but misses on a few details, which when compared to other models or similar from other brands, just doesn't hold up. For me.

For instance, I'd probably instead be more tempted to save up for the BR V2-93 GMT or even a BR 03 stainless model.


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

I think its a great looking watch. But like others said, for that design there are a few other brands to consider. I myself went with their square case models (BR01). But im quickly falling in love with the BR05 so might wanna pick that up as well.


----------



## neons (Jun 18, 2019)

Super clean watch but I think the current BR market just doesnt view it as "Bell and Ross" enough


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

Very beautiful piece not sure if the new look, it is just my opinion. When you think of B&R you expect the square look.


----------



## Signals (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got mine a few weeks ago


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Signals said:


> Just got mine a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 15042649


Do you like it?


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Normally, I am a square B&R guy but this one is stunning. May have to keep an eye out for this one...


----------



## Signals (Jan 23, 2015)

Peteworrall said:


> Do you like it?


I like everything about it. However, I think it's a bit small for my 7.5" wrist so I'm probably going to move it on.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the black steel version, and agree that it is a very likable watch. Clean, simple design. The watch is all dial though so it appears larger than its dimensions would indicate. For my 6.25" wrist the dial is a bit overpowering for my taste so I'm probably going to move it on as well. If anyone is interested message me!


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Vanderlust said:


> Is it not as nice in real life, or are there better alternatives to it that I just haven't discovered yet?


I tried it on twice: the first time I was pleasantly surprised as I didn't expect a B&R to feel that good in hand, the second time it did nothing for me. Gotta give it a third try maybe.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Bandit12 said:


> Still have it? Looking to pick one up second hand


Moved it along to a new owner. Definitely a great watch though!


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

B&R often nails the details and this model is no different, it's super clean. The mass watch collectors skip it because of its lack of heritage or faux-heritage which is a shame, they're good looking pieces. Not every watch needs in-house movt's or 100 year histories.


----------

